# I was so busy with tax season a.k.a. the saga of St Mary's



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

that I didn't notice that the latest St Mary's book is out:



This is such a fun series -- and at a reasonable price. If you need to start at the beginning, here's the first book:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It just released yesterday, so you weren't off by far!  I was coming to post this morning and just knew that's what this thread title was referring to.

I have to admit I am glad this one is a full novel.  Saint Mary's is pretty much the only series in which I buy the "shorts" as well, but I personally was disappointed with the last one, "My Name is Markham".  I have a cozy to finish then And The Rest Is History will move to the top of the TBR pile.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's also another book due out in June that's labelled 'book 9', but in fact it's a compilation of the short stories previously published, plus one new one.

I personally don't think it's very fair to make the real fans of the series - who are most likely to already have all the shorts - pay full book price for one new short. I think maybe I'll be waiting for that one to come down in price or be on special offer before I get it, which is disappointing. 

I'm reading book 8 now and I was rather worried by the title that it was going to be the last in the series, but I guess I'll have to wait till I've finished it to find out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> It just released yesterday, so you weren't off by far! I was coming to post this morning and just knew that's what this thread title was referring to.


I had it on the radar as sometime about now but had forgotten until I got the email from Amazon -- turns out I'd pre-ordered it. 



> I have to admit I am glad this one is a full novel. Saint Mary's is pretty much the only series in which I buy the "shorts" as well, but I personally was disappointed with the last one, "My Name is Markham". I have a cozy to finish then And The Rest Is History will move to the top of the TBR pile.


Yeah . . . that wasn't my favorite either.

I do feel -- thinking back -- that, in retrospect, the first couple were a bit uneven. Especially the ones that used alternate realities. But I feel like it's on an even keel now and they are improving -- the full novels that is. The shorts are fun but, as you say, short! 



Linjeakel said:


> There's also another book due out in June that's labelled 'book 9', but in fact it's a compilation of the short stories previously published, plus one new one.
> 
> I personally don't think it's very fair to make the real fans of the series - who are most likely to already have all the shorts - pay full book price for one new short. I think maybe I'll be waiting for that one to come down in price or be on special offer before I get it, which is disappointing.


Hmmm. That is pretty low.  I doubt I'll pay full price for just one new story either. Maybe they'll offer it quite cheap and/or have it on special.



> I'm reading book 8 now and I was rather worried by the title that it was going to be the last in the series, but I guess I'll have to wait till I've finished it to find out.


I had the same thought about the title -- hope this doesn't mean it's the last one. Don't tell us!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I really liked the first, but the end was too dark for me (yeah, I know.  Wimp.)  There were actually a couple of dark places mixed into that novel, but it is so well written.  The imagination and characterization were really great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what to expect with this series, but I have to give it a shot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm not sure what to expect with this series, but I have to give it a shot.


Even those of us who have been reading it don't know what to expect!   

BTW . . . I started it today -- but I think I'm going to have to contact Amazon and/or return it. There are no paragraph indents! Basically makes it unreadable . . . . no one else has mentioned it so I assume it's just my problem.  This is on my Voyage but it was the same on my kindle app on my android phone.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even those of us who have been reading it don't know what to expect!
> 
> BTW . . . I started it today -- but I think I'm going to have to contact Amazon and/or return it. There are no paragraph indents! Basically makes it unreadable . . . . no one else has mentioned it so I assume it's just my problem.  This is on my Voyage but it was the same on my kindle app on my android one.


Swear, swear, cuss, cuss, pottymouth, pottymouth, $%@!!! ... not just your problem, same on my Voyage. I also page-flipped through and it is the entire book. I haven't decided whether to hang on to it hoping for a relatively quick update/reformat or return/refund.

eta: I'm shocked the formatting hasn't been mentioned in any of the early Verified Purchase Kindle Edition reviews. Duh, now I get that's what you meant by "no one else has mentioned it".


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm on another forum where people read this series and apparently the publisher is very slow to fix these types of problems (or doesn't bother).  There was a bit fru-fru over whether it was Kobo not updating the file or the publisher ignoring the problem...hopefully it gets resolved.  Amazon doesn't mess around with reports like that.  They'll freeze the book until it is fixed!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I'm on another forum where people read this series and apparently the publisher is very slow to fix these types of problems (or doesn't bother). There was a bit fru-fru over whether it was Kobo not updating the file or the publisher ignoring the problem...hopefully it gets resolved. Amazon doesn't mess around with reports like that. They'll freeze the book until it is fixed!


I hope enough folks are reporting it at Amazon, then. I reported it from the Kindle book page as a formatting problem that affected the entire book. In my comments to the report, I noted the lack of paragraph formatting is easily visible from the Look Inside feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I hope enough folks are reporting it at Amazon, then. I *reported it from the Kindle book page* as a formatting problem that affected the entire book. In my comments to the report, I noted the lack of paragraph formatting is easily visible from the Look Inside feature.


How do you do that? You mean at the bottom of the book page? . . . I will do that. I returned it and marked it as defective content, but there's no way to explain further.

I did just return it and then re-bought it but the new copy was the same. And I tried a restart on my kindle in case it was a device glitch but no change.

I'm going to check it on my Oasis, but if it's bad there, I'm going to return it again and not get it until they've fixed it. I want to read it, but I NEED paragraph indents!    

So very disappointed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, clear at the bottom of the Amazon sales page for the book there is a blue box that says "Feedback" and then the second choice is "Would you like to report poor quality or formatting in this book? Click here." That opens up an actual report form.

I don't feel like I can return it at this point since my mother started it and has powered through about half of it already ignoring lack of paragraphs. I really, really, REALLY hope Simon and Schuster Digital Sales Inc. pays attention.

Piffle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I need to move this series to the top of my tbr list. I have had the box set of the first 3 checked out with KU for a long time now. Its not even in KU anymore at this point. I think its because its a box set of 3, so a bit daunting. 3 at once that is. 

Once I finish my library loans, I'll give it a shot. But I'll not be reading any shorts. Will I miss anything? That would drive me nuts, but I just do not like or read shorts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I need to move this series to the top of my tbr list. I have had the box set of the first 3 checked out with KU for a long time now. Its not even in KU anymore at this point. I think its because its a box set of 3, so a bit daunting. 3 at once that is.
> 
> Once I finish my library loans, I'll give it a shot. But I'll not be reading any shorts. Will I miss anything? That would drive me nuts, but I just do not like or read shorts.


The shorts are fun . . . but are not critical to follow things in the full length books. I've enjoyed them because, sometimes, after finishing a longer book that's a little heavier, reading one of the shorts in this series is just what I need as a palate cleanser: characters I know, no need to learn a backstory, a quick adventure that ends on an up note.



crebel said:


> I don't feel like I can return it at this point since my mother started it and has powered through about half of it already ignoring lack of paragraphs. I really, really, REALLY hope Simon and Schuster Digital Sales Inc. pays attention.
> 
> Piffle.


If she gets finished before your 7 days, I would return it. You're not breaking any rules and, in this case, I don't see an ethics issue -- though normally, if I read a book, I wouldn't return it even if still within the return period. Seems to me, the fact that your mom can plow through, doesn't alter the fact that it's not satisfactory to you.

Heck, even if it's after a week, I don't think there'd be anything wrong with contacting them and making the same point. You can say you didn't return it sooner because another person on your account was reading it and she didn't seem to mind the defective formatting but that YOU DO; you haven't read it and won't until and unless it gets fixed so you'd like your money back now. In fact, that might be MORE effective -- 'cause you'll be able to make the point to yet another person.

When I reported it via the book page link, I basically said that there were no paragraph indents which, for me, made the book unreadable and that I was extremely disappointed since I'd had it on pre-order for half a year and was really looking forward to it. But, on returning it, all you can really do is choose a reason, one of which is defective formatting, which doesn't really explain the problem.

We haven't heard from Linda . . . . I'm wondering if the UK edition didn't have the problem, 'cause I feel like it's something she'd have mentioned. Linda? 

eta: here's how annoyed I am: I just posted a one star review because I found it unreadable. When they fix the problem I will read it, and I'll happily edit the review. I'm not sure why this is P******* me off so much. I think it's because I was SOOOO looking forward to a fun read as a break from heavy thinking in the tax office and then . . .  PLUS, I think I'm feeling betrayed/used because I pre-ordered thinking I didn't have to worry about any such crap.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We haven't heard from Linda . . . . I'm wondering if the UK edition didn't have the problem, 'cause I feel like it's something she'd have mentioned. Linda?


My UK download is OK. I have left hand indents on the first line of each paragraph, except the first one in each chapter or section of chapter. When a new section starts there's also a two or three line gap. I've tried it on my Voyage, phone app and Fire app and they're all fine.



Ann in Arlington said:


> eta: here's how annoyed I am: I just posted a one star review because I found it unreadable. When they fix the problem I will read it, and I'll happily edit the review. I'm not sure why this is P******* me off so much. I think it's because *I was SOOOO looking forward to a fun read* as a break from heavy thinking in the tax office and then . . .  PLUS, I think I'm feeling betrayed/used because I pre-ordered thinking I didn't have to worry about any such crap.


Not sure 'fun' is how I would describe this one, but I'm only just past the half way mark. It's good though, with all the usual totally unexpected twists and turns.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> My UK download is OK. I have left hand indents on the first line of each paragraph, except the first one in each chapter or section of chapter. When a new section starts there's also a two or three line gap. I've tried it on my Voyage, phone app and Fire app and they're all fine.


So . . . . it sounds like it's an issue with the US version, for whatever reason. Most annoying.   



> Not sure 'fun' is how I would describe this one, but I'm only just past the half way mark. It's good though, with all the usual totally unexpected twists and turns.


Well, yeah, they usually do go to somewhat scary places . . . . but you always sort of know it's going to work out: you just don't know how. And this one starts by saying Max and the Baby and Leon are all fine, so there's that.  (That's as much as I read before I couldn't handle the lack of paragraph indents. )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> eta: here's how annoyed I am: I just posted a one star review because I found it unreadable. When they fix the problem I will read it, and I'll happily edit the review. I'm not sure why this is P******* me off so much. I think it's because I was SOOOO looking forward to a fun read as a break from heavy thinking in the tax office and then . . .  PLUS, I think I'm feeling betrayed/used because I pre-ordered thinking I didn't have to worry about any such crap.


More disappointment. Apparently because you have returned the book, your review is not a Verified Purchase review and thus hidden until clicking through.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, I just looked at the look inside and if that is how the book looks on the kindle, it would be pretty unreadable to me too. Its like a wall of text, my eyes would hurt after 2 pages.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Wow, I just looked at the look inside and if that is how the book looks on the kindle, it would be pretty unreadable to me too. Its like a wall of text, my eyes would hurt after 2 pages.


Hmm... well that's odd. As my UK download is OK I checked the 'look inside' feature on the *US* website (as described by Atunah above) to see what you're all battling with, but for me, even that's displaying OK, with left hand indents etc.

This is the formatting I see, both on my Voyage and on Amazon US:-


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> More disappointment. Apparently because you have returned the book, your review is not a Verified Purchase review and thus hidden until clicking through.


 Yeah, I noticed that too.  Oh, well.

I suppose I should have written it before I returned it. 



Linjeakel said:


> Hmm... well that's odd. As my UK download is OK I checked the 'look inside' feature on the *US* website (as described by Atunah above) to see what you're all battling with, but for me, even that's displaying OK, with left hand indents etc.
> 
> This is the formatting I see, both on my Voyage and on Amazon US:-


 Curiouser and curiouser.

I have checked Look Inside on two different computers and two different browsers. In all cases there's no first line indent.

So I did Linda's experiment in reverse: looked at "look inside" on the *UK* site. The formatting is just fine.

SOOOO Weird!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

It's not that odd.  I think the original publisher is located in the UK, but the US is S&S.  Lots of times when a book crosses the ocean, they do an edit to either Americanize the language or British it.  Either way, the US version was probably uploaded by a US agency--which means they had to format or put in different copyright information and someone messed it up.  

It's a matter of getting the right people to look at it and that may not happen in a timely manner. 

(I don't think the review would show verified even if you did it before returning the book.  I think if you return it at any point, the verified goes away).  The review will warn others but isn't likely to get the right people at S&S looking at it to get the edits done.  Flagging it as Crebel did should result in an email going out from Amazon to someone at S&S.  Should.  Might.  Could...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You might have more luck at getting the corrections expedited if you let the author or her publisher know what's happened.

Publisher's email is [email protected] - I can't see a personal email for her but she's on Twitter - @authorjoditaylo (that's not a typo, there's no 'r' on the end)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> You might have more luck at getting the corrections expedited if you let the author or her publisher know what's happened.
> 
> Publisher's email is [email protected] - I can't see a personal email for her but she's on Twitter - @authorjoditaylo (that's not a typo, there's no 'r' on the end)


Thanks Linda: I've done all I can with Amazon -- returned it with explanation, reported on the book page, and written a warning review (which I know isn't really communicating with Amazon, but it sure made me feel better  ). If it doesn't get fixed by the middle of the week (a week after release) I'll see if contacting the publisher and/or author helps.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't want to add to the frustration felt by you US readers who are having to wait to read this, but I just finished _And The Rest Is History_ and I'm grappling for a succint comment.

'I didn't see that coming' springs to mind. Or that. And certainly not _that._ Only at St. Mary's...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't want to add to the frustration felt by you US readers who are having to wait to read this, but I just finished _And The Rest Is History_ and I'm grappling for a succint comment.
> 
> 'I didn't see that coming' springs to mind. Or that. And certainly not _that._ Only at St. Mary's...


You're so mean!  I take it from "that" and "that" and "that", we don't have to worry this is the last book?

I see Ann has a comment on her review that we aren't the only ones encountering the paragraph formatting problem. I imagine the more people that comment and report the faster they will be to do something about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> You're so mean!  I take it from "that" and "that" and "that", we don't have to worry this is the last book?
> 
> I see Ann has a comment on her review that we aren't the only ones encountering the paragraph formatting problem. I imagine the more people that comment and report the faster they will be to do something about it.


I'm going to be pretty tied up the early part of this week . . but if it's still bad when I get my time back, I'm going to email the publisher at the address Linda posted.

I'm also tempted to post my review -- such as it is -- on GoodReads, for more visibility. Again, when the problem is fixed, I will absolutely change the rating and review! So far I've made a comment as part of a 'progress update' but that's all.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> You're so mean!  I take it from "that" and "that" and "that", we don't have to worry this is the last book?


In keeping with the previous books in the series, some situations have a conclusion, others don't. It certainly didn't strike me as a series ending book. In any case, I'd like to think that the author would say if it was.

For now, I'm firmly of the belief that St. Mary's will be back to cause more chaos in the future. Er, past. Er ... you know what I mean.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked it again this morning: Look Inside is still wonky but I purchased to be sure -- same problem, so I returned it.

I've just sent an email to the address Linda provided. May tweet at jodi as well if I dont' hear anything from them in a day or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Checked again today . . . and a couple of times in the last week. Rather than purchasing and returning I've been sending samples -- but I'm not convinced a sample will pick it up if the formatting gets fixed. 

I did contact the publisher at the email address Linda had. No response. I also found her on GoodReads and asked a direct question -- that was just this morning. We'll see if she responds. There was a FB link, but it didn't work.

The whole situation is getting more and more disappointing to me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This link works for facebook https://www.facebook.com/AuthorJodiTaylor - it seems to be updated regularly with questions being replied to the same day. I can't post as I don't have a facebook account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. I'll wait a bit and see if I get a response to the GR question . . . . if not, maybe I'll go the FB route.  The GR FB link has .com after her name; guess that's why it didn't work.

I also see she has a website, so I can try there as well.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Checked again today . . . and a couple of times in the last week. Rather than purchasing and returning I've been sending samples -- but I'm not convinced a sample will pick it up if the formatting gets fixed.
> 
> I did contact the publisher at the email address Linda had. No response. I also found her on GoodReads and asked a direct question -- that was just this morning. We'll see if she responds. There was a FB link, but it didn't work.
> 
> The whole situation is getting more and more disappointing to me.


Since I didn't return the book for refund, I have been checking Manage Your Content every day hoping to see an "update available" tag. I also continue to monitor the reviews and check the Look Inside. The number of reviews that mention the lack of paragraph formatting is increasing although it doesn't seem to have stopped them from reading it.

I really thought it would be fixed right away. I'm also disappointed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Since I didn't return the book for refund, I have been checking Manage Your Content every day hoping to see an "update available" tag. I also continue to monitor the reviews and check the Look Inside. The number of reviews that mention the lack of paragraph formatting is increasing although it doesn't seem to have stopped them from reading it.
> 
> I really thought it would be fixed right away. I'm also disappointed.


me, too.

I've not looked at too many reviews . . . I think I only saw two besides mine that mentioned the formatting. But then, I was looking at the critical reviews because it's hard for me to conceive of giving even a really great story more than 3 stars when it's so painful to read. I guess some people don't mind so much. 

I trust that, if you see there's an update, you'll let us know?  Of course you will!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> me, too.
> 
> I've not looked at too many reviews . . . I think I only saw two besides mine that mentioned the formatting. But then, I was looking at the critical reviews because it's hard for me to conceive of giving even a really great story more than 3 stars when it's so painful to read. I guess some people don't mind so much.
> 
> I trust that, if you see there's an update, you'll let us know?  Of course you will!


You are correct, I certainly will! Just as I know you will let us know if you hear directly from Ms. Taylor or the publisher.

There is even a 5* review that says:

"So the story is great. It could use some formatting though. I'm rather partial to paragraphs having tabs or space between. Either will do. But I must say again. Great story."

I'm with you that formatting would certainly affect my rating downward if I could get through it, but at least I'm convinced the story will be fantastic when it does become properly readable! My mother was having a hissy fit at not being able to talk to me about the story as she was reading. I think she called every time she got to one of Linjeakels' "I didn't expect that" and "that" and "that" moments wanting to know if I could read it yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> You are correct, I certainly will! Just as I know you will let us know if you hear directly from Ms. Taylor or the publisher.


Indeed! 



> There is even a 5* review that says:
> 
> "So the story is great. It could use some formatting though. I'm rather partial to paragraphs having tabs or space between. Either will do. But I must say again. Great story."
> 
> I'm with you that formatting would certainly affect my rating downward if I could get through it, but at least I'm convinced the story will be fantastic when it does become properly readable!


The mind boggles.  I mean, I guess I get that she's reviewing the _story_ but I really can't conceive how a person can enjoy a story when it's such hard work to read it. I wonder if I should be envious of someone who can ignore those sorts of problems. 

In the early days of kindle I got a book like that and I muddled through a good bit of it, figuring that I was willing to excuse the formatting for a decent story and accepting that not everyone had this whole kindle publishing thing completely figured out. Early adopters gotta put up with stuff sometimes.  (I did give up on it when it became clear there were problems with the story/writing besides!  ) But in this case, 10 years in to the ePublishing era, we're talking about a 'real' publisher for an author who's popular and, I gotta think, profitable for them! I find it inexcusable.



> My mother was having a hissy fit at not being able to talk to me about the story as she was reading. I think she called every time she got to one of Linjeakels' "I didn't expect that" and "that" and "that" moments wanting to know if I could read it yet.


Poor thing! When the fixed copy shows up, she can re-read it with you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Postitive movement: Ms Taylor did reply via GR and said she'd pass it on to the publisher, Accent, to figure out if it's an Amazon issue or something at the American publisher end which is an outfit called Night Shade. She indicated she'd respond again if she learns anything.  So . . . . fingers crossed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Postitive movement: Ms Taylor did reply via GR and said she'd pass it on to the publisher, Accent, to figure out if it's an Amazon issue or something at the American publisher end which is an outfit called Night Shade. She indicated she'd respond again if she learns anything. So . . . . fingers crossed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Postitive movement: Ms Taylor did reply via GR and said she'd pass it on to the publisher, Accent, to figure out if it's an Amazon issue or something at the American publisher end which is an outfit called Night Shade. She indicated she'd respond again if she learns anything. So . . . . fingers crossed.


That's good to hear.  I imagine she'd be keen to follow it up since both she and the publisher are going to be losing money from any returns or people put off from buying by the reviews.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

When there was an issue with a Kobo version, it took MONTHS to get fixed.  I'm talking nearly a year.  There is nothing the author can do other than report it.  Also, it is my understanding that the sample for a book may not update even after the book is updated (for quite some time, if ever).  It may differ on a publisher upload, but there is something weird with samples and covers.  For example, even though a cover updates within a couple of days, if I post to facebook MONTHS after the cover update, the old cover will still be pulled.  It has to do with the way links/info is stored for those types of things.  I think samples are stored in the same way -- pulled off to a different server and they stay static.  Luckily enough people are watching it's likely the update will be discovered...

If you buy and return too many times, Amazon may also flag your account for odd activity with returns.  Not that it can't be straightened out, but you might not want to have to deal with that...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> When there was an issue with a Kobo version, it took MONTHS to get fixed. I'm talking nearly a year. There is nothing the author can do other than report it. Also, it is my understanding that the sample for a book may not update even after the book is updated (for quite some time, if ever). It may differ on a publisher upload, but there is something weird with samples and covers. For example, even though a cover updates within a couple of days, if I post to facebook MONTHS after the cover update, the old cover will still be pulled. It has to do with the way links/info is stored for those types of things. I think samples are stored in the same way -- pulled off to a different server and they stay static. Luckily enough people are watching it's likely the update will be discovered...
> 
> If you buy and return too many times, Amazon may also flag your account for odd activity with returns. Not that it can't be straightened out, but you might not want to have to deal with that...


That's kind of why I stopped doing that . . . . . didn't want to raise any red flags, though each time I returned I used the 'defective content' option . . . . wish there was a way to explain further. I have several times reported it via the link on the book page. I'm not sure more than one report from each account actually _counts_ but it's something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . it's been another month. Tried buying the book again today; still has the paragraph formatting issues so I returned it for refund. And . . . I'm out.  Direct email to the publisher was ignored. Contact with the author via GR resulted in no action. Fortunately, there are lots of other books to read.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's so frustrating.  

Have you checked with your local library? If they don't already have it, you might be able to recommend it for purchase - that's how it works with my local library anyhow.  It's possible they might have/get the ok version.

I wish I could lend it to you, but even if it's available for that book, as far as I can tell we still don't have the lending facility in the UK (it's been coming "in the next few months" since 2011). In any case, you might still end up downloading the dodgy version.

Other than downloading it on to a spare Kindle and posting the whole device to you, I'm out of ideas!

Grrrr!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I still check most days to see if the formatting has been updated and join you in your frustration.  The look inside is available for the pre-order of the collection of short stories and it is as it should be.

Reviews increase by one or two almost daily, yet there are still only 3 or 4 that mention the Kindle formatting of paragraphs is unreadable.  I don't understand it, but I guess there haven't been enough complaints that they care to do anything about it.  I too am done, I really don't feel like reading it even if they do fix the paragraph formatting.  So disappointing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> That's so frustrating.
> 
> Have you checked with your local library? If they don't already have it, you might be able to recommend it for purchase - that's how it works with my local library anyhow. It's possible they might have/get the ok version.
> 
> ...


I have not looked at the library -- but the way that works for kindle books is that I get it via Amazon anyway. So I can't see that it'd be any different. I could, of course, get a paper copy -- but I'd really never read that. 

Tell you what: you come visit, I'll tour you around DC and the area, and you can bring the book on your kindle for me to read. 



crebel said:


> I still check most days to see if the formatting has been updated and join you in your frustration. The look inside is available for the pre-order of the collection of short stories and it is as it should be.
> 
> Reviews increase by one or two almost daily, yet there are still only 3 or 4 that mention the Kindle formatting of paragraphs is unreadable. I don't understand it, but I guess there haven't been enough complaints that they care to do anything about it. I too am done, I really don't feel like reading it even if they do fix the paragraph formatting. So disappointing.


Yeah, that's where I am: 'bout ready to say I'm not going to buy it even if they do fix it. 

I suppose there's not much Amazon can do anyway -- unless, as you say, there are a LOT of complaints -- but I had hoped for some response from the publisher. Even if all I got was, "Whoa! It's not supposed to be like that; we don't know exactly how to fix it." At least it would be an acknowledgement of my existence. 

And I don't understand either, how so many have happily read it with the formatting as bad as it is. . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suppose there's not much Amazon can do anyway -- unless, as you say, there are a LOT of complaints -- but I had hoped for some response from the publisher. Even if all I got was, "Whoa! It's not supposed to be like that; we don't know exactly how to fix it." At least it would be an acknowledgement of my existence.
> 
> And I don't understand either, how so many have happily read it with the formatting as bad as it is. . . .


They could remove it from sale until it is fixed. I've seen them do that to self-published authors when the "customer experience" has been negatively impacted and reported. I don't know why a traditional publisher should be exempt, and I'm sure it would create a much faster response. *continues grumbling*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> They could remove it from sale until it is fixed. I've seen them do that to self-published authors when the "customer experience" has been negatively impacted and reported. I don't know why a traditional publisher should be exempt, and I'm sure it would create a much faster response. *continues grumbling*


I guess they don't think it's 'broken'.  Maybe they really haven't gotten many complaints. That's the most mind-boggling bit . . . and makes me despair a bit that people really are not bothered by it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have not looked at the library -- but the way that works for kindle books is that I get it via Amazon anyway. So I can't see that it'd be any different.


Could you download the library epub version and read it on Overdrive on your tablet? That's what I do as we can't borrow Kindle books from the libraries in the UK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Could you download the library epub version and read it on Overdrive on your tablet? That's what I do as we can't borrow Kindle books from the libraries in the UK.


If they have it, I expect I could -- it's not currently available in any of the libraries I have access to. But, even if it was, that's more trouble than I want to go to. I don't really care to read on my tablet or phone and I'm not inclined to download an app just so I can do so. Honestly, if it was available and I did borrow it, it would probably sit there unread and the loan would expire and it would be auto-returned.  That's how dis-inclined I am to read on my tablet. 

I guess I look at it this way: you want me to read your book? Then make it available in my preferred format -- in a clean edition. They've not done that and have not responded to me letting them know there's a problem with the formatting. Turns out I don't want to read it badly enough to go to any more trouble than I already have. Sadly, they've lost a customer/reader -- even a fan.


----------



## CynthiaClay (Mar 17, 2017)

OOO! A new one? I better check if I have it. I just love her books. They are so funny!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

For those of you who are still reading the _St Mary's_ saga, the short story _Perfect Storm_ is released on 24th August. This is the book that was included in the omnibus of shorts called _The Long And The Short Of It_ but hasn't previously been published on it's own.

After that there is another short due out on Christmas day called _Christmas Past_ and the next full book is (at the moment) called _An Argumentation of Historians_ and is due out around April next year.

According to the author, she thinks a good title for one of her books would be _You'll Never Guess What's All Gone Tits Up Now_  but so far she has been out voted, presumably by her publisher!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

For those still happily awaiting new St Mary's Chronicles, the next full-length novel will be available April 12 and is available for preorder.



Followed on April 23 by a new short.



It continues to disappoint me, a full year later, that the formatting has never been fixed for Book 8. I would still read it if they did, but since they haven't, I won't be purchasing Book 9 even if it is properly done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> For those still happily awaiting new St Mary's Chronicles, the next full-length novel will be available April 12 and is available for preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you re: the disappointment about the formatting on book 8. I'm done with the series at this point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not quite caught up with this series, but I cannot believe they haven't fixed the formatting after a year. They are losing hard core fans of the series over this. 

And yeah, formatting matters, it matters a lot. That should not be happening anymore now. Its disrespectful to readers. Just like non edited stuff is. Same turn off.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was in my Content and Devices section of Amazon this morning to send some books to my mom's Kindle.  I got all excited to see an update available for Book 8, And the Rest is History.  I thought, FINALLY!

I immediately clicked to update and then redownloaded.  I don't know what was changed to qualify for an update notice, but the formatting is NOT fixed, still no paragraphs.  Bah humbug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I was in my Content and Devices section of Amazon this morning to send some books to my mom's Kindle. I got all excited to see an update available for Book 8, And the Rest is History. I thought, FINALLY!
> 
> I immediately clicked to update and then redownloaded. I don't know what was changed to qualify for an update notice, but the formatting is NOT fixed, still no paragraphs. Bah humbug.


Thanks for this Crebel ... Since I never downloaded it I obviously had no idea it had been updated. And ... sounds like it hasn't really. They've definitely lost a reader/customer in me.


----------

